# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Kansas City Area - New Owner

## megancurtisarbonne

I grew up in Independence and now live an hour North of KC. I just brought home my first ball python and am looking for a local supplier for frozen feeders. Any suggestions?

----------


## Miranda2

Nov 16 is the reptile expo in Overland park, Rodent pro will be there and you can stock up. They have this show several times a year. Here is the link
http://coldbloodedexpos.com/kc-reptile-show/

But if you keep an eye on craigslist for kansas city they usually will have a breeder advertising rats and mice on there.Also dont be afraid to ask those mom and pop petstores, alot of them have freezers and sell frozen,thawed.

----------


## megancurtisarbonne

Thanks! I actually saw the dates for that show a few weeks ago, but unfortunately, it is the same date that I have a booth at a vendor fair in Maryville for my Arbonne business. I'm hoping to catch the next show though.

----------

